# Access: Datenexport aus einem Listenfeld nach Excel



## rockabillyjimmy (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in Acces den Inhalt eines Listenfeldes über VBA
nach Excel exportieren kann?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Orakel (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

erst mal stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage, warum Du nicht den umgekehrten Weg gehst, und die Daten in Excel importierst. (Menü-->Daten-->Externe Daten importieren) Hier kannst Du eine Access Datenbank auswählen, deren Daten Du importiern möchtest.

Wenn Du aber eine Lösung suchst aus einem Access VBA-Code heraus diese Aufgabe zu erledigen, dann kannst Du wie folgt vorgehen:

```
Dim nCounter            As Integer
    Dim oExcel              As New Excel.Application
    Dim oWorkbook           As Workbook
    Dim oWorksheet          As Worksheet
    Dim szExcelSheetName    As String

    szExcelSheetName = "D:\Temp\Test.xls"
    Set oWorkbook = oExcel.Workbooks.Add()
    oExcel.Visible = True
    Set oWorksheet = oWorkbook.Sheets("Tabelle2")
    oWorksheet.Activate

    For nCounter = 0 To Liste5.ListCount
        Liste5.Selected(nCounter) = True
        oWorksheet.Cells(nCounter + 1, 1).Value = Liste5.Column(0, nCounter)
        oWorksheet.Cells(nCounter + 1, 2).Value = Liste5.Column(1, nCounter)
        oWorksheet.Cells(nCounter + 1, 3).Value = Liste5.Column(2, nCounter)
    Next nCounter

    Set oWorksheet = Nothing
    Set oWorkbook = Nothing
    Set oExcel = Nothing
```

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------

